# Mẹ sau sinh nên ăn gì để sữa đặc con tăng cân đều



## hoangcf (7/9/21)

Sau khi sinh, trẻ sẽ bú hoàn toàn bằng sữa trong 6 tháng đầu , lúc này cơ thể bé bắt đầu phát triển cả về trí não và xương. trẻ tăng cân dần và khả năng miễn dịch cũng tăng dần. Tuy nhiên vẫn có những trường hợp bé chậm tăng cân có thể do trẻ uống sữa công thức từ khi mới sinh ra do mẹ ít sữa , thậm chí có trường hợp dù cũng bú bằng sữa mẹ đấy nhưng vẫn chậm phát triển. Lúc này người mẹ cần chú ý tới chế độ ăn uống nghỉ ngơi của bản thân. 
Sữa mẹ là thức ăn tốt nhất và rất quan trọng của trẻ, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới sự phát triển và cân nặng của trẻ.

Vậy mẹ sau sinh nên ăn gì để sữa đặc, con tăng cân?
Trong thời gian bú mẹ hoàn toàn, trẻ được hấp thụ dinh dưỡng từ sữa mẹ do đó để bé phát triển toàn diện và tăng cân đều thì người mẹ phải cải thiện chế độ ăn uống để đảm bảo đầy đủ chất.
Mẹ cần bổ sung các loại thực phẩm giàu đạm như thịt nạc, hải sản, trứng , sữa, rau xanh, hạt ngũ cốc...tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, phát triển cơ thể tăng cân nhanh chóng. 
Ăn đủ thực phẩm giàu canxi tốt cho sự phát trriẻn của xương khớp , bé lớn nhanh, sức khỏe tốt. Ăn hải sản ví dụ như tôm tép, cua đồng, hạt vừng, cải xoăn, rau đay…
Người mẹ cần nạp thực phẩm nhiều sắt sẽ bổ máu, tăng hệ miễn dịch của bé. Trường hợp trẻ thiếu sắt sẽ dẫn tới tình trạng lười ăn, khả năng hấp thu dinh dưỡng kém , bé chậm lớn..
Mẹ bổ sung nội tạng động vật, mỡ cá, dầu cá, hạt hướng dương hay lạc để bổ sung DHA giúp bé phát triển trí não. 
Trong thực đơn mỗi ngày phải có các loại rau củ quả, rau xanh chứa nhiều xơ, vitamin và khoáng chất rất tốt cho cơ thể và nguồn sữa mẹ.
Để bé tăng cân đều, các mẹ nên uống *ngũ cốc lợi sữa* mỗi ngày để cải thiện nguồn sữa bởi trong bột ngũ cốc lợi sữa có chứa rất nhiều loại hạt ngũ cốc giàu dinh dưỡng giúp bổ sung dưỡng chất chho cơ thể đồng thời kích thích sữa tiết ra nhiều hơn, sữa thơm mát đặc hơn. Con hấp thụ tốt hơn giúp tăng cân đều.

Trong khẩu phần ăn mỗi ngày của mẹ cần phải thay đổi làm đa dạng các nhóm thực phẩm, không nên kiêng cữ nhiều , nhiều mẹ sợ tăng cân nên không dám ăn nhiều loại thực phẩm, đây chính là một trong những nguyên nhân sẽ ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng sữa mẹ.
Phụ nữ sau sinh không chỉ ăn nhiều thịt cá hay tinh bột mà cần bổ sung nhiều rau xanh, hoa quả trong thực đơn. 
Uống nhiều nước lọc mỗi ngày.
Trong thời gian nuôi con bú người mẹ tuyệt đối không nên dùng các chất kích thích rượu bia, thuốc lá , tránh dùng cafe, trà
Tránh các món ăn gây mất sữa, hạn chế ăn dầu mỡ, đồ ăn nhanh, những loại gia vị nặng mùi ...
Bên cạnh đó, cũng cần cho bé bú đúng cách, đúng cữ để sữa tiết ra mỗi ngày được đều đặn. Sữa tiết ra nhiều hay ít cũng phụ thuộc vào nhu cầu ăn của trẻ.
Ngủ đủ giấc, không nên suy nghĩ lo lắng nhiều. Thức khuya có ảnh hưởng đến sữa mẹ không ?

Như vậy, chỉ cần mẹ áp dụng chế độ ăn uống đầy đủ các nhóm thực phẩm như trên chúng tôi đã chia sẻ , đảm bảo sữa mẹ luôn dồi dào đủ chất con tăng cân đều .


----------



## hoangcf (1/10/21)

phụ nữ sau sinh không chỉ thực hiện chế độ ăn lành mạnh khoa học đủ chất mà còn phải ngủ đủ giấc


----------

